

ReelSurfer (YC S12) Lets You Clip And Share Video From Any Website - njoglekar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/09/reelsurfer-launch/

======
invalidOrTaken
I could see this blowing up if reddit starts using it to replace .gifs.

In fact, you could even _jumpstart_ the process by heading over and doing it
yourself.

Best of luck! And Christian, long time since the library.

~~~
drewrv
Part of the reason people use gifs is because they're easier to edit and
remix.

~~~
njoglekar
That is part of the mission, giving the average person the power to remix and
create.

------
revorad
This is fun.

Did you hear about PG's ambitious medical startup idea? -
<http://www.reelsurfer.com/watch/clip/share_id/7127/390>

~~~
njoglekar
This rocks, thanks for sharing

~~~
revorad
This is such a fun app. I'm worried it will stop being fun because as a
startup you might have to turn it into something not-fun :-(

------
ameyamk
I remember meeting Neil 4 years ago at Stanford's new startups career fair,
when they were trying ReelSurfer back then! Its nice to see him stuck to the
idea, getting into YC and then launching it on much bigger stage! Now I think
about it, I think its incredible, to stick to the idea and follow that
passion! Good luck Niel & team.

------
stephengillie
Neat idea!

Bug report: I tried to watch this video:
<http://www.reelsurfer.com/watch/clip/share_id/7127/390> I use Chrome with the
click-to-play-flash setting turned on. With Javascript enabled for your site,
I see the "click to play" flash window, but I'm not able to actually click on
it. Right clicking gives me the background context menu.

Hmm..it didn't work in (vanilla) IE 9 either...

~~~
cyang08
Thanks for taking a look! Interesting point on the click-to-play setting. Does
it wok for you without that settings? As for IE9, do you have Flash installed?
If not, HTML5 support is coming soon!

~~~
stephengillie
Another per-site setting "Allow this site to run plug-ins", was still turned
off for your site in my browser. After allowing plug-ins, video plays fine in
Chrome.

And yes, facepalm, flash isn't installed in IE. I'd forgotten it doesn't come
with other browsers.

------
victoro
This is just a great concept. It's surprisingly frustrating to try and find
relevant movie quotes on YouTube, download them, convert them, clip them, re-
convert and upload back. I tried doing this for a funny tumblr I was putting
together in my spare time - moviequotesaftersex.tumblr.com/ - and gave up
because it was just too time consuming. So good luck to the team and I look
forward to using the product, but how will this make money and stay
sustainable?

~~~
njoglekar
Awesome, you can embed clips directly into blogs or tumblr so make sure to
send me a link so I can check it out - sounds funny.

We actually used to sell this as a service so there are some valuable
pieces... stay tuned :)

------
eporrello
Congratulations to Neil, Christian and the team! This has been a long time
coming and I guess the best way to comment is through a clip:
<http://reelsurfer.com/watch/clip/share_id/7063/40>

------
brady747
YAY! Hopefully this fills the void left in my life after the loss of
getspool.com...now if only I can cache on my android for viewing on the
go..... good luck with reelsurfer

------
fancyPantsZero
Wait wtf is this??? <http://reelsurfer.com/watch/clip/share_id/7096/1>

------
ericchen0121
congrats neil. remember this product from a few years ago, and remember being
impressed with the audio-to-text technology. glad to see their product launch,
ready for primetime. will circulate this around the office as well.

------
laxbrotoib
Congrats, I've heard great things about Reel Surfer. Can't wait to use it

------
SDboyz
definitely could see this being very big in the future! i've been looking for
a program like this for a while. keep up the good work and i'm sure this will
go far.

~~~
njoglekar
awesome, make a clip and send it to us!

------
mdrakos
Congrats Neil and Christian!! Wonderful day for the team.

------
DesaiAshu
Awesome idea to have a tl;dr for video!

